# GT Lightning????



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a chance to buy an 18" 1998 GT Lightning for $500.00. Its got an LX/XT drivetrain, and mostly middle of the line components. He bought it in 2000 on clearance from a bike shop and it sat in his basement for 7 years. It looks virtually new. What is the difference between it and the xizang other than where it was made? Any know issues with these frames? I have always wanted a Ti bike and I was hoping this would be a good first that would hold it value so I could move up to something else if Ti feels good.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Lightning - Import frame sold as a complete bike in 97 and 98, serial numbers begin with YC or YL, bead blasted finish, top tube is round at the seat tube and is stamped GT 3AL/2.5V, Forged Ti GT rear dropouts, have seen some with alloy sleeved seat tubes and BB's but not all (could have been a difference between 97 and 98)'

Xizang - Most Made by Sandvik in the USA, early ones produced by LaVoy, early ones 90-1 had internal rear brake cable routing, All were high polished Ti except the White offered in 99 and a few rare ones that were done in the Yellow and Blue Team graphics, Top tube cap ovalized at seat tube and only stamped GT (no 3AL/2.5V), Produced 90-99, most serial numbers begin with GT but not all. Early serial numbers were TTNXXX.

I've sold like 16 of these two models in the last yr and have two Xizang's in the house. Ride tubing diameters and frame weight are near identical. The Lightning was a bargain in its time...still is. GT's international distributors wanted a lower price Ti bike than the Xizang. 97 and 98 was at the peak of the Ti craze and pre carbon era.


----------



## PepeVL (Sep 18, 2007)

I've just bought a Lightning. The reason is striaghtforward: as gm said, it's a bargain. 

Manufacturer differences apart, welds are not as delicate. It's definitely worse finished than a Xizang. 

But it's a light and nice frame. Just 1,730 grs with a seatclamp and bottlecage bolts. 

I'm dying to ride it!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

PepeVL said:


> I've just bought a Lightning. The reason is striaghtforward: as gm said, it's a bargain.
> 
> Manufacturer differences apart, welds are not as delicate. It's definitely worse finished than a Xizang.
> 
> ...


Did you buy the one off ebay.uk? I think the welds are just as nice on both frames and it's actually easier to keep the Lightning frame looking newer. I just picked up another 20" Lightning myself and am about to list it.
PePe you are going to love the ride. Pics and build up specs? what you putting on it?
May want to post them in the GT thread though.


----------



## PepeVL (Sep 18, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> Did you buy the one off ebay.uk? I think the welds are just as nice on both frames and it's actually easier to keep the Lightning frame looking newer. I just picked up another 20" Lightning myself and am about to list it.
> PePe you are going to love the ride. Pics and build up specs? what you putting on it?
> May want to post them in the GT thread though.


Yes, I bought it off the british Ebay (I'm spanish). There's nowhere to hide  .

I'll post some pics (not at home at this moment), but some of the minor welds don't seem as regulars as xizang's (at list the '93-'94 xizangs I've seen live, which were wonderful).

I almost ran out of money, so the build up will be really average. Especially if compared to some of the wonders you can see around. Apart from a ti BB and a SID, the rest will be based in common and cheap components (Deore, avid V's, ritchey wcs stuff,...). I see this as a long-term bike.

As soon as I get it built up and strip off the silly decals, I'll post the pic in the GT thread.

Cheers


----------



## NslrPrtn (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone ever hear of a Team Lightning? Maybe from European market? If so, would it have a different serial number prefix than other Lightnings?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

No such thing as a "Team" Lightning. 

The GT Lightning was a Taiwan built model with mid level spec that was developed mostly for GT's international distributors who want a lower price point Ti bike at the time when Ti was big 97-98 era. Built much to the same dimensions as the USA built Xizang only with a bead blasted finish.


----------

